# G2(DNDR): Schadensberechnung?



## Voodoo-Priester (8. September 2004)

tag auch meine brüder der gothic welt!

ich wollt nun mal endlich wissen wie bei Gothic der schaden berechnet wird!

Also!

Sagen wir mal ich hab ne waffe die 100 Schaden macht und haue auf nen ork ein der 60 Schutz vor waffen hat!

Wieviel Schaden mach ich dann bzw. wieviel absorbiert der ork???

kann mcih mal jemand aufklären?


dangö!


----------



## HYPE (8. September 2004)

Voodoo-Priester am 08.09.2004 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> tag auch meine brüder der gothic welt!
> 
> ich wollt nun mal endlich wissen wie bei Gothic der schaden berechnet wird!
> 
> ...



Hi, hast du mal im G2 Forum nachgekuckt ? Da gibts doch sicher was http://forum.jowood.de/forumdisplay.php?s=2aab51cb8893a30a3bffbf8ebaa82c9e&f=63


----------



## HarryP (8. September 2004)

Ich bin zwar n Gothic2 Freak (der jeden Winkel von Khorinis auswendig kennt
aber wirklich kann ich darauf nich antworten.


----------



## Soka (8. September 2004)

Voodoo-Priester am 08.09.2004 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> tag auch meine brüder der gothic welt!
> 
> ich wollt nun mal endlich wissen wie bei Gothic der schaden berechnet wird!
> 
> ...



Waffenschaden + Stärke - Rüstungsschutz = Schaden

z.B.

Waffenschaden 100 + 80 Stärke - 60 Schutz vor Waffen der Rüstung des Gegeners = 120 angerichteter Schaden


----------



## HYPE (8. September 2004)

Soka am 08.09.2004 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Waffenschaden + Stärke - Rüstungsschutz = Schaden
> 
> z.B.
> 
> Waffenschaden 100 + 80 Stärke - 60 Schutz vor Waffen der Rüstung des Gegeners = 120 angerichteter Schaden



Hm, ich dachte, die Stärke wird nur bei einem kritischen Treffer dazuaddiert?


----------



## Vordack (8. September 2004)

HYPE am 08.09.2004 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Soka am 08.09.2004 15:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ist der Schaden immer derselbe? Bei obigem Beispiel also bei jedem Treffer 120 Schaden? Ich meinte manchmal trifft man die Gegner besser und manchmal schlechter wie in AD&D also so in etwa:

Bei einer Waffe mit Stärke 100, 80 Stärke und 60 Schutz vor Waffen macht man:

(Zufällige Zahl zwischen 40 und 100) + 80 - 60 = 60-120 Schaden.


----------



## Soka (8. September 2004)

Ob die Stärke zum Schaden dazugerechnet wird, ist imho von der Einhand- bzw. Zweihandfähigkeit abhängig. D.h. bei 30 % Einhand hat man eine 30 %-ige Chance, dass die Stärke zum Schaden hinzuaddiert wird. Bin mir jetzt aber nicht 100 %-ig sicher.


----------



## Voodoo-Priester (8. September 2004)

also weiß dadas keiner so richtig???!!!! 


   auch egal!

ich weiß nur das man x-tra schaden anrichtet mit ner bestimmten wahrscheinlichkeit!


----------



## Soka (8. September 2004)

Ich hab mir mal ne Minute Zeit genommen um die Formel aus dem offiziellen Forum rauszusuchen.

Einfach diesen Link folgen:

http://forum.jowood.de/showthread.php?t=66637&highlight=schaden+st%E4rke


----------



## Voodoo-Priester (9. September 2004)

Soka am 08.09.2004 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir mal ne Minute Zeit genommen um die Formel aus dem offiziellen Forum rauszusuchen.
> 
> Einfach diesen Link folgen:
> 
> http://forum.jowood.de/showthread.php?t=66637&highlight=schaden+st%E4rke




dankööö


----------

